# Want another chi pup!



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

When i first joined chi people u all told me chis were addictive....u were very right! I really want another chi pup so im trying to save for one now, no rush but im looking around, really hard to find a reasonably priced female pup tho they seem to be all males! i just want her as a pet i think £800 is alot for pups with no papers but it seems the norm for females. 
Would anyone know of a smaller breeder south/south east england who charges any less than that??


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

They seem to go up in price all the time,some i looked at today are £1 500,no i'm not getting one just like to be nosey


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

michele said:


> They seem to go up in price all the time,some i looked at today are £1 500,no i'm not getting one just like to be nosey


Ha im the same im always looking up chis on pets4homes just to see wats available! Ye i know i just think thats so much money unless ur planning to breed or show them, but for non KC reg pups £800 and above is crazy money, my partner wud kill me for spending that much on a pet!! 
Seems id have to settle for a boy on my budget but dont want a boy!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You would think in these hard times,people wouldn't want them at that price.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Its a shame because the month to month basis with the insurance, food, worming fleaing etc is affordable and til they say oh £1500 for this puppy and you go NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO boo to you


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

The prices of some of the chi pups these days are ridiculous!! I saw one today for £3000!!
It lookeed perfect though, apple head, short muzzle etc but who would pay £3000!!???


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

JRZL said:


> The prices of some of the chi pups these days are ridiculous!! I saw one today for £3000!!
> It lookeed perfect though, apple head, short muzzle etc but who would pay £3000!!???


Not me.. remember that one i said that was and i quote 'worlds smallest teacup' and was £2950.. that got sold!! Shocking


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Not me either,as long as it's healthy,good character and loveable who cares


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

michele said:


> Not me either,as long as it's healthy,good character and loveable who cares


LMAO this is what i said today.. when i got told £600 no papers £1500 with i went for a pet who cares about a piece of paper.. i certainly don't!!


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

I know its frustrating, does no one breed nice enough chi pups as pets for reasonable prices, exactly in the credit crunch who has that kinda money for a pet!
Not fair!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

In the UK you should expect to pay between 800 - 1100 for a decent quality Chi. Any less and you run the risk of buying from a puppy farmer.
Its worth it to pay more IMO coz not only will it be healthy but more importantly the breeder will have the time and inclination to socialize your new baby properly. I dont think you can start early enough with this for a Chi.

A year or 2 from now Im going to be looking for a Mini Daschund and am fully expecting to pay about 800-950 as thats going rate for a responsible breeder. I am sure to get my money's worth over the years as I am with my gorgeous Chi's!!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Well i am certainly not a puppy farmer only breed when i want something and i certainly wouldn't charge that money for a pet puppy!!!
Well under £600 for a pet puppy i think is what i would pay 
I have paid £1750 for a kc show/breeding girl 
If the puppy i wanted was perfect for me i wouldn't care about the price!

But certainly cant stand people who over charge for pet puppies no one in the day and age is rich!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay, I'm terrible at conversions but I was curious as to how much Chi's were going where you are. After googling LOL...I've got to say WOW. Totally expensive compared to here! Granted we don't have super good show breeders in Maine but you can get a healthy, decently bred, pet Chi pup for around £541-£600 (Basically $800-$900)....or there abouts. Sometimes a bit less...sometimes a bit more. But definitely a big difference! Maxie was our most expensive Chi - he is AKC registered with nice lines and loads of champs in his pedigree & he was £609.26 ($900). He was listed for £67.7 ($100) more but we got a break in price because he was our third Chi from them. 

Anyway...what a difference!!


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> In the UK you should expect to pay between 800 - 1100 for a decent quality Chi. Any less and you run the risk of buying from a puppy farmer.
> Its worth it to pay more IMO coz not only will it be healthy but more importantly the breeder will have the time and inclination to socialize your new baby properly. I dont think you can start early enough with this for a Chi.
> 
> A year or 2 from now Im going to be looking for a Mini Daschund and am fully expecting to pay about 800-950 as thats going rate for a responsible breeder. I am sure to get my money's worth over the years as I am with my gorgeous Chi's!!


I get that here uv to pay that much for a good chi, my problem is i dont see y there cant be breeders who breed healthy chis for a more reasonable price, not all small dog breeds r that expensive so dont see y chis should be any different, if u dont wanna show or breed u shouldnt need to pay that much IMO, in ireland uve the same costs of raising chi pups but they r much cheaper, u can get good healthy pedigree pups where u can view mum and dad, without papers for £350/400, thats for males or females the same price and for any colour. 



freedomchis said:


> Well i am certainly not a puppy farmer only breed when i want something and i certainly wouldn't charge that money for a pet puppy!!!
> Well under £600 for a pet puppy i think is what i would pay
> I have paid £1750 for a kc show/breeding girl
> If the puppy i wanted was perfect for me i wouldn't care about the price!
> ...


I agree it shouldnt be necessary for a pet, every1 on here goes mad wen some1 mentions breeding their female but how else can u afford another pup wen the existing breeders will rob u blind with their prices!



MChis said:


> Okay, I'm terrible at conversions but I was curious as to how much Chi's were going where you are. After googling LOL...I've got to say WOW. Totally expensive compared to here! Granted we don't have super good show breeders in Maine but you can get a healthy, decently bred, pet Chi pup for around £541-£600 (Basically $800-$900)....or there abouts. Sometimes a bit less...sometimes a bit more. But definitely a big difference! Maxie was our most expensive Chi - he is AKC registered with nice lines and loads of champs in his pedigree & he was £609.26 ($900). He was listed for £67.7 ($100) more but we got a break in price because he was our third Chi from them.
> 
> Anyway...what a difference!!


Thats sounds much more reasonable where u are, again the same costs apply to raise those pups so if they can sell them for that price y cant breeders here, so annoying!


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

I would also like to add that Coco is from a breeder in northern Ireland, she was £400 as were her litter mates, i saw both her parents and both were KC reg.
I was also meant to get another female pedigree chi where i also veiwed both parents who was £350, the only reason i didnt get her was because she was teeny tiny so didnt wanna risk bringing her over here with me being so small.
Thats a "tea cup" female pedigree chi pup for £350, some difference to wat she would cost here!
Coco is 100% healthy and her breeder was def not a puppy farmer, she has all pups in her home with her, as did the tiny pups breeder.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

It is getting nuts for prices now and am sick of seeing pups at diff prices from the same litter purely on colour or sex.
I dont agree with that, and luckily neither did my breeder.

The price difference in the US is unreal, and they are good quality pets so why are folk so bloomin greedy over here?
Even older dogs for sale on pets4homes are too pricey.
I was so lucky to get my Angel Daisy for £100, she was a steal and is priceless to me.
Darla was £800, and i think that is reasonable too. xx


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Terri said:


> It is getting nuts for prices now and am sick of seeing pups at diff prices from the same litter purely on colour or sex.
> I dont agree with that, and luckily neither did my breeder.
> 
> The price difference in the US is unreal, and they are good quality pets so why are folk so bloomin greedy over here?
> ...


I totally agree! u can only seem to get males for reasonable prices, there are no females to be had! And the price difference for colours is soooo annoying too. To get a chocolate or white pup you need at least £1000 but most are closer to £1500!
Ha i know they seem really greedy here, if US breeders can sell pups at that price then why cant even a few of them here for the pet chi market. 
WOW u were v lucky with Diasy how did u get here at that price?
£800 is a normal price here for Darla as shes a female and an expensive colour! did she come with papers?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I got Daisy at that price cause she was almost 3 years old and had had a liter of 2, one sadly died though.
The breeder was downsizing.
She is from the same breeder as Darla, and all her pups are £800, so i got 2 beautiful girls for £900 at the same time lol
I feel blessed.
Was only meant to get Darla but once i saw Daisy and the breeder said she was rehoming her that was it really.
x

Both girls came with papers too. xx


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Terri said:


> I got Daisy at that price cause she was almost 3 years old and had had a liter of 2, one sadly died though.
> The breeder was downsizing.
> She is from the same breeder as Darla, and all her pups are £800, so i got 2 beautiful girls for £900 at the same time lol
> I feel blessed.
> ...


U were really lucky there! where do u find reasonable breeders like that?
I would love a white pup but i know for that colour and a female ill never get one!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I emailed the Scottish Kennel club and also called the chi club of Scotland.
My breeders name always came up.
She is in Perth, she shows too.

She said she is concentrating on LC chi's now.
When i was there she had some LC pups that were gorgeous, she kept 2 of them.
I wanted one of those too. lol
One day i hope to get a black LC boy with a white chest.
My man isnt keen, but am sure it will happen one day. hehe!!


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Terri said:


> I emailed the Scottish Kennel club and also called the chi club of Scotland.
> My breeders name always came up.
> She is in Perth, she shows too.
> 
> ...


Hmmm see if i knew a breeder would sell me a female the colour i want for £800 tops i would just really save hard for a few months.....and just not tell my partner she was that much! He would go mad if he knew i spent that much for a pet!
I love black LCs they r lovely!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've noticed a large difference in price depending on where in the country you are.. i was gonna say cost of living (london being more expensive) but then dog food and vets prices can't be that much difference in cost.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

freedomchis said:


> Well i am certainly not a puppy farmer only breed when i want something and i certainly wouldn't charge that money for a pet puppy!!!
> Well under £600 for a pet puppy i think is what i would pay
> I have paid £1750 for a kc show/breeding girl
> If the puppy i wanted was perfect for me i wouldn't care about the price!
> ...


I was very lucky to get Bruno and Poppy from Freedomchis/Saoirse. Saoirse shows her dogs and wins all around, she only breeds occasionally to produce a pup for herself. Where I was lucky is that the homes Saoirse places her dogs in is far more important than money - so I got my two for well under £600 each. She would have gotten a lot more for them from puppy farmers dying to get their hands on good pedigrees. A breeder who breeds to better the breed, is determined to find the right home and doesn't charge a fortune for pet puppies is a diamond!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Its abit of a rip off if you live near to London. Plus where I am there are alot of puppy farmers who are quite sneaky about hiding it so I would rather pay a little more and be confident that I was buying from a decent breeder.
And the colour scam always annoys me! There was an advert in my area recently for dark chocolate and light chocolate pups, I really wanted to phone up and ask if their sable and fawn pups had gone coz thats what they were!!


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

Tiptoe said:


> U were really lucky there! where do u find reasonable breeders like that?
> I would love a white pup but i know for that colour and a female ill never get one!


me too, i desperatly want a white or cream bitch. i have seen some near me which are only 400 which are classed as pedigree but no papers which i didnt mind as she is only going to be a pet for me and companion for lexi, but the mum was long haired and the dad was smooth coat or vice versa which im not sure about. although i have seen on here un usa they are still classed as the same breed. i am just looking at the moment as the other half doesnt want another (which he cant say much once its here lol )
Is this such a breed as a friend of mine had one which she only paid £100 for which was half smooth half long?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, those prices are insane! I would only be able to have one at those prices. The most expensive out of my 4 was $650.


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

xxxangelxxx said:


> me too, i desperatly want a white or cream bitch. i have seen some near me which are only 400 which are classed as pedigree but no papers which i didnt mind as she is only going to be a pet for me and companion for lexi, but the mum was long haired and the dad was smooth coat or vice versa which im not sure about. although i have seen on here un usa they are still classed as the same breed. i am just looking at the moment as the other half doesnt want another (which he cant say much once its here lol )
> Is this such a breed as a friend of mine had one which she only paid £100 for which was half smooth half long?


As far as i know a pup whose parents are diff coats is still 100 per cent pedigree chi, they still have only chi genes, only dont think they can be KC reg as the kennel club recognises them as seperate, they have seperate standards and all when you go onto the kennel club website. Which would be fine with me as i am also looking just for a pet, £400 is really good where did u find thoses pups?
Is ur friend sure its a pedigree iv never seen one that cheap not even crosses??


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Its abit of a rip off if you live near to London. Plus where I am there are alot of puppy farmers who are quite sneaky about hiding it so I would rather pay a little more and be confident that I was buying from a decent breeder.
> And the colour scam always annoys me! There was an advert in my area recently for dark chocolate and light chocolate pups, I really wanted to phone up and ask if their sable and fawn pups had gone coz thats what they were!!


Yes id be afraid of a puppy farmer trying to trick me into thinkin they are good breeders, im pretty savvy but im sure some of them can be clever to disguise anythin that would put u off buying.
Iv noticed that too, ads saying light choc and u can see in the picture they r brown sable and not chocolate at all! Very crafty!


----------

